# Who has modded there GTO?



## Stevetama (Apr 8, 2005)

I just got an '04 GTO, which is a huge upgrade from my mustang! I have been watching this forum for about a week now, and have noticed that not too many of you modify your GTO. Does anyone have experience with this, One of the huge things I love about my stang is that I can get soooo many different parts.


I can't post direct link since Summitracing.com is a frame website, but go to there site and search this part number SLE-29029 

Its a full performance upgrade that claims 420 HP out of the '04, anyone have good things to say about the fitment of different exhaust/cai/udp systems? 

Thanks ~Steve


----------



## newgoat (Apr 5, 2005)

If you think there's a shortage of performance parts for your '04 you should try looking for parts for my '05 GTO! There are not many parts out there, I've been looking all over the place for legitimate power improvements but have yet to find anything that looks like it was worth the money yet. I guess I'll just be waiting for a year or two, but I have the feeling that by then the "new" GTO will be out and my '05 will be forgotten by the aftermarket.


----------



## newgoat (Apr 5, 2005)

Opps,

SLP's site doesn't a show a similar kit for the 2005 GTO's but I'd guess at some point they will relase one. SLP is well known so it should improve performance but it will also probably make your car fail emissions testing.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Stevetama said:


> I just got an '04 GTO, which is a huge upgrade from my mustang! I have been watching this forum for about a week now, and have noticed that not too many of you modify your GTO. Does anyone have experience with this, One of the huge things I love about my stang is that I can get soooo many different parts.
> 
> 
> I can't post direct link since Summitracing.com is a frame website, but go to there site and search this part number SLE-29029
> ...


Congrats on the purchase!! I stock around $15K worth of performance parts for the GTO's!!!!! Email me or call me and I will go over any questions and help you in any way I can!
[email protected]
817.589.3316
Thanks, Steve A.


----------



## newgoat (Apr 5, 2005)

GTODEALER,

Well what are the available now bolt-ons to add more power to the '05 GTO's? It may have 400HP in there but they are kind of sleepy.

Also what is there to remove the wheel hop and not mess up my nice handling, relatively quiet ride?

What is available to improve the brakes? I have 18" wheels and don't want to buy bigger wheels, I think these 18" while fairly light are already slowing down the car's acceleration. I need to improve the brakes so they can consistantly and repeatably haul this heavy car down from high speeds with out warping or cracking the rotors.

What is there? Please post so all of us can get started on decision making.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

newgoat said:


> GTODEALER,
> 
> Well what are the available now bolt-ons to add more power to the '05 GTO's? It may have 400HP in there but they are kind of sleepy.
> 
> ...


Here we go.... Stainless Works just finished their long tubes and 3" exhaust for the 05's (although I am NOT a fan of this company due to their lack of performance!!!!) the demo's car is done and they are fine tuning the kit as we speak. If it were me I would wait for SLP and buy theirs (not just because I am one of their dealers - just because my car pound for pound vs the S.W. exhaust made 18 more H.P. with cats and under $1K ceramic coated!!)it should be done around the end of the year. The handling issues can be handled many different ways... my suggestion wait 4 weeks, I will have the Harrop bushings for the rear end subframe ($149.95 for the set of 2) and buy a SLP sway bar with poly end links (sway bar $139.95 & links $29.95) these together should eliminate approx. 80% of your wheel hop with VERY minimal ride change (this being a cheap and easy way of doing this). Brakes on the '05 are a hell of a lot better than the '04's, I would put Powerslot rotors on when they are released and put Hawk pads on and be done (this is only $600.00 for all 4 corners on an '04). With this you sound like you will be very pleased with your car, oh BTW, New Era CAI will release in 3-6 weeks and that in itself will help to the tune of around 18 h.p.! I think I covered everything, if I missed something let me know and I'll go over it with ya'll!
Thanks, Steve A. :cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a question. I dynoed my car and stock it runs very rich I have someone that makes CAI's and he averages 20HP to the wheel however it leans the AF right out. Is anyone tuning the 05 and what program are they using? I have read elsware that people are using the Beta copy of LS2Edit, from what I understand that is a test version of the program. Is there any other "Reputable" company currently developing or releasing a tune program?


----------



## Stevetama (Apr 8, 2005)

According to Summit, the SLP kit is already out for the '04, They are selling Long Tube Headers w/cats/Xpipe/mufflers/tailpipes, New MAF, Handheld programer, RollerRockers, UDP for 3K


GTODealer, Thanks for the info, Can you post a link to your website, or if I PM you can you send me your catalog? Thanks ~Steve


----------



## newgoat (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi GTODEALER,

The SLP kit for the '04's looks like a good option. Do you know if the '05 kit be similar in components and price? How much HP form this kit?

How does a sway bar help reduce wheel hop?

Rotors and pads look like a no brainer, I know the '05 brakes are better and this makes sense to me.

New Era cold air, ok, I'll wait for the finished kit and proof that it works as advertised.


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

Stevetama said:


> I just got an '04 GTO, which is a huge upgrade from my mustang! I have been watching this forum for about a week now, and have noticed that not too many of you modify your GTO. Does anyone have experience with this, One of the huge things I love about my stang is that I can get soooo many different parts.
> 
> 
> I can't post direct link since Summitracing.com is a frame website, but go to there site and search this part number SLE-29029
> ...


There are a a few of us who mod their goats:

2004 Pulse Red M6, W40, 1 of 512
Banshee Ram Air Hood; x-cross grilles; MC2 FZ6 18" Wheels w/Azenis
SLP TB; B&M Shifter; LPE CAI; SW LT headers w/HiFlo cats: MTI G1 cam (228/232, .588/.575 - 113 LSA); Manley springs/retainers; MTI pushrods; MTI pulley; MSD 8.5mm wires; NGK TR-5; custom tune
Waiting on: SW catback; Billet STB; CF FRC; Custom FRC lettering
375.8 rwhp, 358.8 rwtq Dyno Chart


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

There are a lot of parts to for 04 LS1 GTO and some parts now out for the [email protected] 05 GTO.

I now have 398rwhp on a very mild setup on my 04 GTO (Close to 480hp at the crank).

All of the long tube (LT) 1 3/4 headers are going to flow pretty much the same. SW, Kooks, SLP, Dynatech - all of these are going to provide the same improvements in hp and tq. The drawback in going with SLP headers is they use a less quality stainless steel material, instead of the 304 SS SW, Kooks, and Dynatech use. They are coated, but coating really isn't needed when you use high quality stainless steel material like 304. All of these major headers have quality designs, but the Kooks appear to have a slight edge in fit.

I had 307HP and 328TQ SAE on the dyno with cold air induction and with a Corsa catback. LPE makes a nice cai and locates the IAT sensor away from heat - that is important because the factory sensor gets a lot of heat soak from the radiator and engine. If you go with an open element filter system, make sure the IAT sensor is located near the filter, away from heat, and has a divider between the hot underhood air and the air filter.

The bigest bang for the buck improvement is LT headers with high flow cats. I jumped up to 330hp and 348tq SAE adding Kooks setup.

My jump from 330hp to 398hp was AFR205 heads (complete stock cnc version, no milling), mild 216/220 custom camshaft made for the heavy GTO, ASP underdrive crank pulley, and slp throttlebody with coolant bypass (I wouldn't expect gains with the SLP tb, coolant bypass will give you a couple on the dyno).

If you have a 2005 GTO, the first modification I'd do would be LT headers and high flow cats. A friend of mine saw 21rwhp and 21rwtq without any tuning.

LS2 edit and HP Tuners 2.0 will both be out shortly, both in beta at this time.

We have 16+ 2004 and 2005 GTOs in our local club and a good portion of us autocross, drag race, or roadcorse them. 12 of us had a dyno day so we saw first hand what things worked and what didn't.

Aftermarket catbacks mainly improve/increase sound, they provide little performance improvement. The factory dual exhaust has some kinks, but does flow pretty well - you see much great gains from other improvements (headers, camshaft, aftermarket heads, quality tune specific to your combonation, etc).

I would not expect a large increase in hp with just a cold air induction (cai) open element system. We had 10 2004s on the same dyno within a few hours of eachother. Those with open element air intakes would see a loss in power when their IAT sensor would see high temps. I monitored this with HP Tuners and we compared the power lost on the dyno readouts with timing retard because of the higher intake tempts. Some of the higher HP outputs were complete stock air intake systems and one of the lowest was a cold air induction system that was sucking in a lot of underhood engine heat.

I would not expect much on a stock 05 GTO from an intake system. If it doesn't pull in hot air and it moves the IAT sensor away from heat, it will give you some gains, but they will not be 18hp. If they do, there was something wrong with your factory tune (too rich) or intake system that is not the norm.

Unless you get a custom tune specific to your vehicle, the computer will see you are leaning out and will richen up the fuel. This has happened to those that saw a 20hp increase with an air intake system. Once their car learned the lean condition, their hp increases were greatly reduced.


----------



## Stevetama (Apr 8, 2005)

GTO_Newbie said:


> There are a lot of parts to for 04 LS1 GTO and some parts now out for the [email protected] 05 GTO.
> 
> I now have 398rwhp on a very mild setup on my 04 GTO (Close to 480hp at the crank).
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info, Where did you purchase your Kooks setup?


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

Stevetama said:


> Thanks for the info, Where did you purchase your Kooks setup?


Tbyrne Motorsports - they don't normally stock this item so it took like 3 weeks to get them on a sale. You might want to call around, find out who has them in stock (and will ship right away) and what their shipped price is.

Kooks, in general, seem to get the best reports on fit.


----------

